# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση

## χρηστος

έχω αυτά τα δυο Budgerigar και θέλω να μου πείτε πως να τα εκπαιδεύσω γιατί όταν πλησιάζω το κλουβί πετάνε απ οδό και αποκεί είναι περίπου 1-2 χρονών

----------


## vicky_ath

Χρηστο διαβασε πρωτα τα σχετικα θεματα που ηδη υπαρχουν στο φορουμ κ αν ακομα εχεις αποριες τοτε ρωτησε συγκεκριμενα για να καταλαβουμε κ εμεις τι θελεις να μαθεις στα πουλακια σου!
Επισης καλο θα ειναι να δεις κ τα θεματα για τα κλουβια των πουλιων ετσι ωστε να διορθωσεις καποια πραγματα στο κλουβι σου που ειναι λαθος!
Καλο διαβασμα!!

----------


## χρηστος

> τι θελεις να μαθεις στα πουλακια σου!


να μπορώ να τα βγάζω από το κλουβί 
σαν τι πράγματα να αλλάξω στο κλουβί όλα τα χαλάνε ένα παιχνίδι με καμπανάκια που είχα το διέλυσαν

----------


## vicky_ath

Λες οτι θελεις να τα εκπαιδευσεις..τι ειδους εκπαιδευση θελεις να τους κανεις?Ποιος ειναι ο στοχος σου δηλαδη?Τι θελεις να μαθουν?Νομιζω ειμαι πολυ σαφης!

Για το λογο αυτο βαζουμε παιχνιδια στους παπαγαλους μας..για να τα καταστρεφουν!Για αρχη να σου πω οτι πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να αλλαξεις τις πατηθρες!Ψαξε οπως σου ειπα στα αντιστοιχα θεματα κ θα δεις κ τα υπολοιπα που πρεπει να αλλαχτουν!

----------


## χρηστος

στην αρχή τα είχα στρογγυλούς πατηθρες αλλά τούς χάλασαν 

αυτό που θέλω να μάθουν οι παπαγάλοι είναι  μπορώ να τα βγάζω από το κλουβί και να είναι ήρεμοι 
το θηλυκό είναι αρκετά ήρεμο αλλά φοβάμαι να το βγάλω από το κλουβί γιατί μπορεί να πάει πίσω από καμιά ντουλάπα

----------


## vicky_ath

Αυτα που θελεις τα εχουν ηδη ρωτησει ατομα πριν απο εσενα οποτε ολες σου οι αποριες εχουν απαντηθει!
Σιγουρα θα σε καλυψουν οι ηδη υπαρχουσες απαντησεις!

----------


## χρηστος

διάβασα άλλα θέματα αλλά δεν κατάλαβα πρώτα πρέπει ο παπαγάλος να φάει από το χέρι μας αλλά δεν έχω βρει τι τούς αρέσει

----------


## vagelis76

Για πες τι έχεις δοκιμάσει να να τους δώσεις?
Ηρεμία,υπομονή και αγάπη πρέπει να έχεις και όταν τα πουλάκια σε εμπιστευτούν,θα σου δώσουν ότι εκείνα θέλουν και όχι οτι εσύ περιμένεις....

----------


## χρηστος

έχω δοκιμάσει σπανάκι μαρούλι την τροφή τούς και στικς του εμπορείου για παπαγάλους

----------


## vagelis76

Δοκίμασε μήλο(χωρίς σπόρια),μπανάνα,μπρόκολο,πι  περιά(αρέσει στους περισσότερους) και γενικά δοκίμασε όσο περισσότερα φρούτα και λαχανικά μπορείς,κάποια σίγουρα θα του αρέσουν,δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία .

----------


## χρηστος

δεν τούς αρέσει κανένα λαχανικό όταν τούς βάζω σπανάκι ή αγγουράκι το πετάνε κάτω  ::  αλλά ούτε και από φρούτα τρώνε μόνο δαμάσκηνα δεν δοκίμασα

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

Δοκίμασε καρότο

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

Επίσης κάτι βασικό, δεν τρώνε από το χέρι σου τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά ή δεν τα τρώνε γενικά.

----------


## χρηστος

δεν τα τρώνε γενικά ούτε καρότο στην αρχή το μόνο που έτρωγαν με δυσκολία από το δάχτυλο μου ήταν υγρή αυγοτροφή

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

Δοκίμασε να καμουφλάρεις κάποιο φρούτο ή λαχανικό με σπόρους και πες μου  :winky:

----------


## χρηστος

θα το δοκιμάσω αλλά σε τι φρούτο

----------


## elena1996

Δοκιμασε και καροτο και αγγουρι(αρεσει στα περισσοτερα πουλια)και βρασμενο αυγο(με το τσοφλι),το δικο μου τρελενεται!!  ::

----------


## χρηστος

> Δοκιμασε και καροτο και αγγουρι(αρεσει στα περισσοτερα πουλια)και βρασμενο αυγο(με το τσοφλι),το δικο μου τρελενεται!!


  τα δικά μου δεν τρώνε τίποτα από αυτά το μόνο που τούς αρέσει να τρώνε εκτός από την τροφή είναι υγρή αυγοτροφή

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

Βάλε  λίγο μαρούλι εμένα τρελαίνεται για μαρούλι αγγούρι και  ροδάκινο

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

Βέβαια ό,τι φρούτο και να βάλεις αν δεν το καταλάβουν και νομίσουν ότι είναι τροφή τότε θα το φάνε

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

Βέβαια ό,τι φρούτο και να βάλεις αν δεν το καταλάβουν και νομίσουν ότι είναι τροφή τότε θα το φάνε

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

Ωστόσο υπάρχει και η περίπτωση απλά να μην τρώνε τιποτα άλλο εκτός από σπορους και αυγοτροφή το έχω πάθει κι εγώ με ένα παπαγάλο μου

----------


## χρηστος

αυτό ακριβώς έχουν πάθει και τα δικά μου

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

Κοίταξε . Μπορεί να μην τρώνε διότι δεν είναι συνηθισμένα στα φρουτολαχανικά πόσο καιρό είπες ότι τα έχεις ??

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

Απάντησε σε παρακαλώ γρήγορα γιατί σε λίγο θα βγώ

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

τέλος πάντων. Συνέχισε να προσπαθείς. Βάζε στο κλουβάκι τους συνέχεια το ίδιο φρούτο για να το συνηθίσουν και κάποια στιγμή θα φάνε. Πάνω απ'όλα υπομονή. Καλή τύχη  :winky:

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

πες μου πώς αντιδράνε όταν τους βάζεις να φάνε φρούτα ή λαχανικά

----------


## χρηστος

όταν τούς βάζω φρούτα μέσα στο κλουβί τρομάζουν και πεταρίζουν και μετά από ώρα τα φρούτα ή τα πετάνε στο πάτωμα του κλουβιού ή τα πετάνε κάτω στα πλακάκια

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

Κατάλαβα Δοκίμασες αυτό που ανέφερα πριν ???

----------


## vas

δοκίμασες να τα κόψεις σε μικρά κομμάτια και να τα βάλεις μέσα σε κάποιο μπολ?

----------


## χρηστος

ναι τα έκοψα σε μικρά κιβάκια και τα έβαλα σε μια βιταμινιθικη

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

ΚΑΙ???

----------


## χρηστος

τα πέταξαν κάτω

----------


## copa

Χρήστο καλησπέρα και από εμένα και καλώς ήρθες.
Θα σου πω ένα κολπάκι που έκανα στον δικό μου για να φάει από το χέρι μου.
Πήρα ένα καλαμάκι από σουβλάκι, έβαλα λίγο μέλι στην άκρη του και το έβαλά μέσα στο κλουβί από τα κάγκελα, ενώ το κρατούσα από το χέρι μου.
Στην κυριολεξία τον γλύκανα  ::   ::  

μετά αντικατέστησα το μέλι με μήλο και αχλάδι και έτσι έμαθε να τρώει από το χέρι μου και μάλιστα φρουτάκι.
Φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## copa

Χρήστο,
Και κάποιες συμβουλές εδώ viewtopic.php?f=10&t=401
Καλή συνέχεια,
Κώστας

----------


## χρηστος

ευχαριστώ copa για τις πληροφορίες θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

Πήρα ένα καλαμάκι από σουβλάκι, έβαλα λίγο μέλι στην άκρη του και το έβαλά μέσα στο κλουβί από τα κάγκελα, ενώ το κρατούσα από το χέρι μου.  

Αυτό με το μέλι νομίζω πως δε συστήνεται  διότι κολλάει το ράμφος τους. Διόρθωσε  με αν κάνω λάθος

----------


## χρηστος

όταν το δοκίμασα και κατατρόμαξαν   ::   ::

----------


## demis

και γω το ειχα κανει στο περλθον αυτο με το μελι, του αρεσε πολυ αλλα ειχε κολησει μελι κατω απο το ραμφος του και προσπαθουσε να το βγαλει σαν τρελος!!!!!!!! ειναι αναλογα την περιπτωση

----------


## demis

αν το εβαλες ξαφνικα μπορστα απο τη μουρη τους λογικο ειναι να τρομαξουν!!!!!! και γω θα τρομαζα...

----------


## χρηστος

το έβαλα σίγα σιγά και τα μιλούσα ήρεμα

----------


## copa

Παιδιά μιλάμε για πολύ λίγο μέλι, ίσα ίσα για να συνδιάσει το ξυλάκι με κάι ευχάριστο. 
Εγώ του έδωσα 2-3 φορές και μετά αντικατέστησα το μέλι με φρούτο. Έτσι έμαθε ο δικός μου.
Χρειάζεται υπομονή.  μπορεί να περάσει και αρκετή ώρα για να έρθει ο παπαγάλος. Προσοχή πάντα ο παπαγάλος έρχεται σε εμάς και όχι εμείς σε αυτόν. Αν δεν θέλει το σεβόμαστε δεν τον πιέζουμε.
Κια να θυμάστε κάθε παπαγάλος έχει τον χαρακτήρα του. Δεν είναι όλοι το ίδιο.
Φιλικά
Κώστας 

υγ ξαναπροσπάθησε

----------


## χρηστος

αύριο θα ξαναδοκιμάσω

----------

